# What I've been doing recently..



## NeSchn (May 8, 2012)

Hey guys, its uhhhhh been ages at this point xD I come back every now and then though to see how you all still have been doing.

Well, I'm still hugely into music, I mostly just record it now but I'm always still playing too! Heres some of the shit I've been up to:

I quit my old band Dawn Of The Hero last August due to not liking the change in style (adding Djent/Deathcore no thank you) and just commitment issues with my job, however I went to school for music recording and we're all still good friends so I helped em record their new EP. I think it came out great! heres a track from it:


After I left the band, I started a small group with my brothers friend who got me into Metal back when I was 9 years old. Its a Prog/Tech Death Metal band, we've only recorded 1 track so far which isn't the most Techiest but I think its a good track, this Monday coming up we are goin back to the studio to record another track:


Of course I'm still drumming up a storm as well (if you can't hear in the song above of my new band) since I have all the nice new recording gear I recording myself drumming:


And I'm also still doing stupid retarded shit, because behind all of this I'm still a jackass. I recording this yesterday, if you guys know the actual song (and no not the one done by the shitty fucking scene band) then I give you props!:
http://soundcloud.com/neschn/still-fly

So yeah, thats basically all I've been up to, that and working my fuckin ass off for $9 an hour. V_V


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 8, 2012)

*points towards Blogs section*


----------



## Sterling (May 9, 2012)

Hey guy, it's awesome to hear you're doing well!


----------



## NeSchn (May 9, 2012)

I posted it in here because I believe it belonged in here more.

And thanks mayne!


----------



## Forstride (May 9, 2012)

>tdwp
>scene

PML ;O;


----------



## NeSchn (May 9, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> >tdwp
> >scene
> 
> PML ;O;


I'm sorry :\ but they are on Rise Records.. and pretty scene


----------



## Forstride (May 9, 2012)

NeSchn said:


> I'm sorry : but they are on Rise Records.. and pretty scene


They're actually signed to Warner Music Group now.

Plus, they've matured a lot as a band, and musically.  This is off of their latest album:


----------



## NeSchn (May 10, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry : but they are on Rise Records.. and pretty scene
> ...


Starts off djentish, no thank you. Sorry mayne, I just think they're awful.


----------



## VashTS (May 10, 2012)

we should totally jam bro. kick ass shit there.


----------

